

Letter by Alec Guiness to a friend as he prepares to shoot Star Wars - chestnut-tree
https://twitter.com/LettersOfNote/status/451330255244902400/photo/1

======
cafard
Amusing. If you can find a copy of Guiness's _A Positively Final Appearance_ ,
there is an entertaining "Star Wars" story in there.

